# guide repair



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

who replaces guides on here? I have a guy who needs a couple replaced. pm me your contact info so I can give it to him. thanks.


----------



## TheLongshanks88 (Jan 20, 2013)

Gulf breeze bait and tackle does.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Pompano Joe


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

+1 on pompano. Tight lines B&T also does some good work as well.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

thanks!!


----------

